# Newbie STBD Single Dad



## CoastieDadz93 (11 mo ago)

Hello All,

Well like many on here, in the process of the Separation/Divorced ladder, I only been lurking on here to observe the comments and threads to get a better handle on my situation as well. Some really good advice on here and can be harsh but these most likely come from the ones that have been thru the fire, roasted and toasted but still edible lol.

I hope myself as well when I get my Divo finalized someday that i can come on here and give some advice as well.

Thank you for listening,
CoastieDadz93


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome Coastie!
I hope like so many that your time here pays off in real life!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM, cheers to the badass Intro


----------



## CoastieDadz93 (11 mo ago)

Thanks guy's for warm welcome, just keep the fire burning as we are learning, the great part is it's free, no $100+ sessions lol..


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

CoastieDadz93 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Well like many on here, in the process of the Separation/Divorced ladder, I only been lurking on here to observe the comments and threads to get a better handle on my situation as well. Some really good advice on here and can be harsh but these most likely come from the ones that have been thru the fire, roasted and toasted but still edible lol.
> 
> ...


Be welcome.

In a pair of days I have the celebration of the 39th birthday of two (yes, twins) of my three girls.
I rised them as a single dad and only "available" parent.
So rooted in own experience you have also my sympathies, to add to the even better advice of others and all we here in the TAM family.


----------

